# Mignon Single Dose Grinder



## BlackCatCoffee

Not long now!

https://fb.watch/5hwxMo6Vg9/


----------



## General-S-1

Cool, any idea of a price point?


----------



## 24774

What?! I've just bought a grinder! I didn't even know this was on the horizon! Hopefully it's rubbish 🤣


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Not sure re price but I have been bugging them and pointing at other single dose grinders on the market. I am told it will be very competitive with established players.


----------



## Waitforme

Good news, I'm very happy with my Specialita but couldn't be tempted 🤔


----------



## Arabidopsis

That's quite exciting! I have been pondering whether to get a niche or a Specialita and cannot seem to make a decision. Very curious to see where this one will fit in!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Not long now!
> 
> https://fb.watch/5hwxMo6Vg9/


 Thx.

Interesting but we are not surprised, are we? Niche, Solo, Eureka Mignon, who's next ?

Is this a flat ?


----------



## Roko

I hope it's not a problem to link to another forum: https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/eureka-oro-mignon-single-dosing.137623/

There's a couple pictures there. Don't know if that's the right one. It seems smaller than the Mignon XL sitting next to it, so if I had to guess, I'd say that it comes with 50 or 55mm burrs. I suppose they might have tilted a Manuale, added some of the ELR solutions inside, and hey presto, here's a single doser. But if it's part of their "Oro" lineup, I don't know if it makes sense to have "only" 55mm burrs.

If it can have very little retention/exchange without using any bellows, I might consider swapping from the Solo (which is great, but I could definitely do without the bellows). It would be a "mini Lagom".


----------



## 24774

Good find. Ball dropped in the looks department IMO which is a surprise as the Specialita, Manuale etc are lovely. Why do these single dosers all lean forward? Niche and Solo do that too. I assume that's a low retention/functional design thing but I prefer upright designs.


----------



## DavecUK

I played around with a prototype last year, you can see the lid in the background on the glass Airscape, cos I was playing around with my Ceado E92 puffer. It was a very pre production unit. Like the ones shown in the Kaffe Netz link. In fact I had the Blue Minima on the bench at the time 😁


----------



## 24774

Prefer that shape. Straight sides, same design language as before. Looks narrower too. Throat/collar, dial, better on new one though.


----------



## Giampiero

@DavecUK do you remember what burr size was... 50...55...or?


----------



## DavecUK

Giampiero said:


> @DavecUK do you remember what burr size was... 50...55...or?


 I do, but I can't say...I only showed my photos because Images seem to have already been released


----------



## Roko

I put the two images next to each other. The body has not seemingly changed much from the prototype, but the throat seems different, and the dial perhaps is slightly larger.

If it delivers "zero retention" with no bellows (as per £££ grinders) it would be interesting as most grinders such as the Solo, don't quite have such a simple workflow.


----------



## Giampiero

DavecUK said:


> I do, but I can't say...I only showed my photos because Images seem to have already been released


 Fair


----------



## Dallah

@DavecUKif we played a guessing game would you tell us if we were hot or cold? LOL


----------



## Waitforme

I'm thinking this may come in cheaper than the other offerings in single dosing.

It looks like a Specialita tilted forward with no timer controls adding to the cost 🤔


----------



## Roko

Waitforme said:


> I'm thinking this may come in cheaper than the other offerings in single dosing.
> 
> It looks like a Specialita tilted forward with no timer controls adding to the cost 🤔


 That's a good point, no timer controls. But I doubt that they'll sell it for £250 and call it a 'tilted Manuale'. Now, if they did sell it for £250 (and they had stock) I reckon it would sell pretty well. If it starts costing on par with the Niche or above, it better have 65mm burrs somehow crammed in there, and there better be no bellows or weird shenanigans to perform.


----------



## newdent

Do conical burrs perform better for low retention?

I don't think it would be hard to achieve low retention if they actually put some thought into it, when you open these grinders up there's so much dead space in the chambers and lots of areas where grinds can collect. It doesn't take a genius to figure out what the problems are but I guess that it's not something people have worried about in the past?

They've certainly not spent a lot of money redesigning the outside but if if performs well and is cheap then people will live with it I'm sure!


----------



## spasypaddy

is this going to be suitable for all coffee types? would be tempted at the right price to sell my specialita and get this as a replacement.


----------



## Roko

newdent said:


> Do conical burrs perform better for low retention?
> 
> I don't think it would be hard to achieve low retention if they actually put some thought into it, when you open these grinders up there's so much dead space in the chambers and lots of areas where grinds can collect. It doesn't take a genius to figure out what the problems are but I guess that it's not something people have worried about in the past?
> 
> They've certainly not spent a lot of money redesigning the outside but if if performs well and is cheap then people will live with it I'm sure!


 To answer the first question, yes.

Regarding low retention you'd think so, but even some very expensive grinders still require the use of bellows, so it can't be *that* easy, or at least, it cannot be a free lunch, ie it will come with compromises elsewhere.


----------



## Roko

spasypaddy said:


> is this going to be suitable for all coffee types? would be tempted at the right price to sell my specialita and get this as a replacement.


 There is little to believe that it will be any different than the other grinders in the Mignon range when it comes to capability. I'm not sure the dial is very precise if you intend to switch from pourover to espresso frequently, but I think plenty of people modded theirs (eg attached)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/38326-eureka-mignon-xl-dial-modification/?do=embed

)


----------



## newdent

Roko said:


> To answer the first question, yes.
> 
> Regarding low retention you'd think so, but even some very expensive grinders still require the use of bellows, so it can't be *that* easy, or at least, it cannot be a free lunch, ie it will come with compromises elsewhere.


 I agree, I think that the grinder would have to be designed to be zero retention from scratch as opposed to trying to frig an existing design to work. I just cleaned out my mignon because it had a bean stuck in it and the first obvious problem area with flat burrs it that the burrs don't match the size of the carriers and therefore there's a ring of grinds that collect in that area.

I have no knowledge of burr design but it seems intuitive that conical burrs, which are 'pulling' beans through are going to perform better than flat burrs that are mounted horizontally and pressing beans together. with flat burrs, you're relying on the grounds being spun out from between the burrs, which I assume happens in all directions. I'm not saying it can't be done but conical seem like the right tools for the job.


----------



## CoffeeTim

DavecUK said:


> I played around with a prototype last year, you can see the lid in the background on the glass Airscape, cos I was playing around with my Ceado E92 puffer. It was a very pre production unit. Like the ones shown in the Kaffe Netz link. In fact I had the Blue Minima on the bench at the time 😁
> 
> 
> View attachment 57158


 ain this picture, it looks like the prototype is a Mignon Manuale with a swapped base to tilt the Mignon Manuale forward.

Maybe Eureka might also add in a disc under the hopper to feed the beans at a consistent rate for more uniform grinding.

Juat my thought.


----------



## newdent

I'm interested to know how they plan on getting the last of the grinds out. Their anti static grid acts as a bung (by design according to @Coff Hey) and mine won't budge without getting some air pushed through, with a camera lens hood in my case.

I really hope they've gone through the effort of designing an actual system instead of just tilting a mignon. The fact that they've added a hopper implies they don't expect you to use bellows imo.


----------



## CoffeeTim

Roko said:


> That's a good point, no timer controls. But I doubt that they'll sell it for £250 and call it a 'tilted Manuale'. Now, if they did sell it for £250 (and they had stock) I reckon it would sell pretty well. If it starts costing on par with the Niche or above, it better have 65mm burrs somehow crammed in there, and there better be no bellows or weird shenanigans to perform.


 It's branded under the ORO series. I hope it's 65mm.


----------



## Kimmo

Looks nice. I almost bought a XL yesterday.

Glad I didn't. This is more what I am looking for.


----------



## Roko

Kimmo said:


> Looks nice. I almost bought a XL yesterday.
> 
> Glad I didn't. This is more what I am looking for.
> 
> View attachment 57456


 Well, style-wise it definitely borrows something from the Niche. Nothing not to like about white and wood - I do wish the front was chrome though, rather than black.


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> Looks nice. I almost bought a XL yesterday.
> 
> Glad I didn't. This is more what I am looking for.
> 
> View attachment 57456


 Interesting! Got a link?


----------



## Kimmo

newdent said:


> Interesting! Got a link?


 This picture comes from the German forum that was linked earlier on this thread.

I have tried to find it online but no luck.

I might take trip in to the City and have a chat at my local Eureka retailer and check out what they know.


----------



## Kimmo

Roko said:


> Well, style-wise it definitely borrows something from the Niche. Nothing not to like about white and wood - I do wish the front was chrome though, rather than black.


 Yeah, it looks like a square Niche.

I have been looking for a flat burr grinder to have on the side of my Niche.

So I think this will be good for me. Size wise it will fit in the space I have.


----------



## cuprajake

single dose with hopper lol


----------



## ZeljkoBG

I think it's time to put a point on a nonsense that appears in the last time. "Single Dose" and "Hopper" can not go together. It's nonsense and obvious stupidity.

For "Single Dose" you do not need Hopper. It is enough to put the plate and prevent the "popcorn" effect.

So: "Single Dose with Hopper" is an unintelligent name for something that does not exist.


----------



## danielpugh

I really want to get excited by this, if only because it marks a time when the old-school start to think about moving with the times. I'm hoping they have done a bit more than adjust the stand so it leans forward, and bump the price. That they sent out to @DavecUKto get feedback is a good sign. I am hoping there are more changes I'm overlooking. Or maybe I'm overthinking it all .


----------



## cuprajake

@ZeljkoBG i was taking the piss


----------



## RobDGio

I wonder how much internally has been changed......? From appearances, could we not just fashion a base that tilts a standard mignon to achieve similar. It does look ever so slightly different in terms of its angles/dimensions but I'd imagine someone will come along with a 3D printed base that gets you most of the way there....

still, very interested if there are changes as personally I like the look of this much more than the niche


----------



## newdent

From the photos, I just cannot imagine it's anything more than a tilted mignon...

To stop retention without bellows, they would have had to of got rid of their anti static grid, which means clumping and static returns. How is the clumpy, static grounds going to perform aiming into that dosing cup?

The hopper looks oddly proportioned to my eye.

The thing just screams out botch to me. If a customer modded their mignon like this, I'd say kudos but I expect more effort to go into a single doser from the manufacturer! I hope I'm proven wrong though!


----------



## davril

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder of course but to me this is far more appealing than the Solo or Niche from an aesthetic perspective. We shall have to wait and see some independent reviews but given this grinder has been in development for well over a year I suspect it is far from a 'botch'.

Clearly it has strong DNA from other Mignon grinders but that would seem a smart move to me. Why do a whole lot more R&D and spend on tooling when you have a platform ripe for adapting. Even the lowest spec Mignons are very competitive re retention so I am sure some tweaks will bring it inline with the best single dosers already on the market. I suspect these sensible design choices will help it to be competitively priced 👍


----------



## Kimmo

I see the ¨hopper¨as a funnel


----------



## davril

Kimmo said:


> I see the ¨hopper¨as a funnel


 Exactly, the beans have to go somewhere!


----------



## newdent

davril said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder of course but to me this is far more appealing than the Solo or Niche from an aesthetic perspective. We shall have to wait and see some independent reviews but given this grinder has been in development for well over a year I suspect it is far from a 'botch'.
> 
> Clearly it has strong DNA from other Mignon grinders but that would seem a smart move to me. Why do a whole lot more R&D and spend on tooling when you have a platform ripe for adapting. Even the lowest spec Mignons are very competitive re retention so I am sure some tweaks will bring it inline with the best single dosers already on the market. I suspect these sensible design choices will help it to be competitively priced 👍


 Well, as I said, I hope I'm proven wrong as more competition for niche's spot will likely mean more innovation and that's what I want to see.

I just hope that Eureka have understood what people are trying to achieve from single dosing and zero retention and don't think that people just want to get out that they put in (when in reality there's been 4g of exchange happening from yesterday's coffee). Let's hope they've added something similar to niche's flow control disc to reduce popcorning and improve grind distribution. Let's hope they've realised that many single dosing with the niche are swapping between brew methods, or beans and therefore need the flexibility to accurately swap back and forth between grind settings.

I'll cross my fingers but not hold my breath!


----------



## davril

newdent said:


> Well, as I said, I hope I'm proven wrong as more competition for niche's spot will likely mean more innovation and that's what I want to see.
> 
> I just hope that Eureka have understood what people are trying to achieve from single dosing and zero retention and don't think that people just want to get out that they put in (when in reality there's been 4g of exchange happening from yesterday's coffee). Let's hope they've added something similar to niche's flow control disc to reduce popcorning and improve grind distribution. Let's hope they've realised that many single dosing with the niche are swapping between brew methods, or beans and therefore need the flexibility to accurately swap back and forth between grind settings.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers but not hold my breath!


 I think you are under some misapprehensions about what Eureka appear to be trying to achieve.


----------



## newdent

davril said:


> I think you are under some misapprehensions about what Eureka appear to be trying to achieve.


 To be honest, all I expect is that if you weigh your coffee, run it through the SD and then weigh it again that the numbers on the scale will be within 0.5g, so my expectations aren't massive.

I guess my point was that I find it unlikely that the SD will match the the niche on features in case anyone thinks this will be a better looking niche. I can get only 0.2g difference in weight in my coffee on my mazzer mini by tapping my hand on top but certainly wouldn't suggest it's a replacement for the niche. FWIW, whilst I have a niche on order, I'd be the first to admit it's not great looking in photos. I'll reserve final judgement for when it's in front of me.


----------



## Roko

What I am curious to know is

- will it exchange little (as far as I know, the XL65 already does, and is not even tilted, so I am optimistic re: this)

- whether they managed to cram 65mm burrs in there (it seems like it would be the same size of a Mignon so probably not, but perhaps the tilting allowed some wiggle room? I find it weird that they'd make a 'Serie Oro' grinder with 55mm burrs)

- whether the pricing is not outrageous (ie same or similar price to a comparable non-SD Mignon)

If the three above conditions are met, you'd have a grinder that in theory works like a Lagom P64 (ie medium-size burrs, little retention and exchange without using bellows, nice design) yet priced at less than half the price of a P64 *and* it would not require customers to go through silly hoops of pre-ordering, waiting months on end, etc.

I have great hopes, to be honest. If it delivers, I'll happily part from my Solo.


----------



## newdent

Also, I apologise, I am very biased towards cynical, I shall try and reign it in until details are released and it's been tested! It doesn't come across but I am hoping it performs well!


----------



## cuprajake

the only good thing with the niche is you can swing the dial to do different grinds. bar that its no better/worse than any other grinder, i know people dont like it being said they do retain/exchange grinds, similar to a sd modded mignon


----------



## 4085

@Cuprajake Jake, what planet are you on today matey! Firstly, if it was not for the Niche then there would be no 'cheap' but decent grinders out there and certainly not a plethora of other manufacturers trying to chance their arm. So, the only good thing about a niche is the ability to swop grind settings easily? What about the near Xero retention? What about the fact that there are only a small handful of known problems that have existed after sales of in excess of £11,000,000 and heading progressively north of that. Of course, that excludes Asia where they have a separate arrangement. The Niche was 5 years in design, testing and r&d before production. Every single part has been thought through and where possible, improved upon. SO, I think your statement disingenuous matey


----------



## cuprajake

did you actually read what i wrote? or just see some who had an opinion thats not in favour of the niche and jump the defense of your mate who makes them ..


----------



## 4085

Cuprajake said:


> the only good thing with the niche is you can swing the dial to do different grinds. ............bar that its no better/worse than any other grinder,.................. i know people dont like it being said they do retain/exchange grinds, similar to a sd modded mignon


 I have not leapt to any defence and he is not my friend, just someone I know

*the only good thing with the niche is you can swing the dial to do different grinds.*........is there a different way on interpreting that

.*bar that its no better/worse than any other grinde*r,............thats a statement to me, which is 100% wrong

*i know people dont like it being said they do retain/exchange grinds, similar to a sd modded mignon*............total nonsense!


----------



## cuprajake

Luckily i dont own one any more nor never will again

So i dont care

If you want to do some digging have a nosey of the thread were i single dose the mignon and its retention.

Bar that i have nothing else to say, as i cba arguing with you


----------



## 4085

@Cuprajake Jake, who is arguing?


----------



## Arabidopsis

So in the facebook group they confirmed it will be 65mm burrs, basically making it a tilted XL. Will be curious to see the price point of this one.


----------



## newdent

Arabidopsis said:


> So in the facebook group they confirmed it will be 65mm burrs, basically making it a tilted XL. Will be curious to see the price point of this one.


 Well that's a good start! I've read that the XL had low retention due to the fact that the burrs are a really tight fit to the chamber.

You'd assume it will be priced in and around an XL at £600+. What other single dosers are in that price range with 64mm burrs? Might put some people off of the g-iota but then that's got more choices for burrs. There probably is a market in that price point for flat burr grinders... But bad news for people hoping for mignon prices!!


----------



## Kimmo

Arabidopsis said:


> So in the facebook group they confirmed it will be 65mm burrs, basically making it a tilted XL. Will be curious to see the price point of this one.


 I talked with a local retailer and he didn't even knew this one was coming. 😂

I said that I want to know the burr size and price and just get me one if it's 65mm.

Do you have a link to the FB group. I feel that I should join.


----------



## Kimmo

newdent said:


> Well that's a good start! I've read that the XL had low retention due to the fact that the burrs are a really tight fit to the chamber.
> 
> You'd assume it will be priced in and around an XL at £600+. What other single dosers are in that price range with 64mm burrs? Might put some people off of the g-iota but then that's got more choices for burrs. There probably is a market in that price point for flat burr grinders... But bad news for people hoping for mignon prices!!


 Less electrical components and no touch screen so it might actually be cheaper than XL


----------



## Arabidopsis

Kimmo said:


> Do you have a link to the FB group. I feel that I should join.


 The group is called ' Eureka Mignon Friends '.

While the Niche is quite competitively priced in the UK at 499, in most countries they will have to pay VAT on top of that. In combination with limited availability, I have a feeling this Eureka single dose might take over a big chunk of that market. While the g-iota/solo might be the most interesting one in the lower price category. It'll make the Niche fall somewhere in the middle. Of course, if one prefers conicals I guess it is the only reasonable priced single dose option at the moment.


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> Less electrical components and no touch screen so it might actually be cheaper than XL


 But also some extra metal, wooden parts. Hard to say. If they're targeting the niche market then you think they'd try and get close to £499.

On a separate note, I'm baffled why they didn't use their small 'blow up system' hopper that has the integrated bellows on this machine. Surely no better place to put them than on a single dose setup... https://www.eureka.co.it/en/plus/id/113.aspx


----------



## P1Fanatic

Since Niche moved to their own website there seems to be more regular stock. I still get their emails and they seem to be quite regular now rather than every 1-2 months.

As above with the XL at £599 I think the SD65 would have to be less and pricing at £499 same as Niche would be a good move I feel but my guess is it will end up more like £529 or £549.


----------



## 8144

newdent said:


> But also some extra metal, wooden parts. Hard to say. If they're targeting the niche market then you think they'd try and get close to £499.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm baffled why they didn't use their small 'blow up system' hopper that has the integrated bellows on this machine. Surely no better place to put them than on a single dose setup... https://www.eureka.co.it/en/plus/id/113.aspx


 Hi newdent,

Just wondering, is the 'blow-up' system only available on the Atom?


----------



## P1Fanatic

Eureka's regular facebook page has a post 6 days ago for a new single dosing hopper coming soon. So assume they will offer it as a retrofit hopper for other mignons. Hope so as wouldn't mind trying one on my XL.


----------



## Roko

newdent said:


> But also some extra metal, wooden parts. Hard to say. If they're targeting the niche market then you think they'd try and get close to £499.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm baffled why they didn't use their small 'blow up system' hopper that has the integrated bellows on this machine. Surely no better place to put them than on a single dose setup... https://www.eureka.co.it/en/plus/id/113.aspx


 In my opinion, there's no way they will get close to £499, that would totally cannibalise the XL. Not to mention all of the billion versions of the Atom.

I mean. If they do, I will totally love it. But I think it'll be more like £649.


----------



## newdent

condy01 said:


> Hi newdent,
> 
> Just wondering, is the 'blow-up' system only available on the Atom?


 Not sure I'm afraid. I don't think they currently offer it for the mignon though as many are using low quality 3d prints to do the same job.


----------



## newdent

Roko said:


> In my opinion, there's no way they will get close to £499, that would totally cannibalise the XL. Not to mention all of the billion versions of the Atom.
> 
> I mean. If they do, I will totally love it. But I think it'll be more like £649.


 I agree with you. I don't think there's any need to try and achieve niche prices as there aren't many other 64mm single doser machines to compete with that are domestic environment friendly. Mazzer mini e would be a competitor but won't single dose as well as this new Eureka without modifying and then the SD will look a lot nicer.

Will be interesting to see!


----------



## Roko

@BlackCatCoffee any cheeky news on the landing dates? Can't be that much longer now, they've introduced the hopper, the "revolutionary" dosing cup..


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Roko said:


> @BlackCatCoffee any cheeky news on the landing dates? Can't be that much longer now, they've introduced the hopper, the "revolutionary" dosing cup..


 We have something in pencil but I do not have anything concrete to tell people yet. We should be looking at weeks though.

For what it is worth I don't think Eureka will worry too much about cannibalising sales from other models. Looking at the rest of the Mignon line up tells you they like to offer plenty of choice!

Re the bellows system - I would hope it has not been used because it is not needed. I suspect there will be a touch more retention than the Niche due to the nature of the flat burrs but I am hoping that it is so little we can live with it.

David


----------



## P1Fanatic

Thanks David. Do you know if they will offer the SD hopper as a standalone accessory at the same time or will this likely be released later on?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

P1Fanatic said:


> Thanks David. Do you know if they will offer the SD hopper as a standalone accessory at the same time or will this likely be released later on?


 You will be able to purchase the hopper even if it just as a spare part however I do not yet know if it is backwards compatible across the range of Mignons.


----------



## newdent

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have something in pencil but I do not have anything concrete to tell people yet. We should be looking at weeks though.
> 
> For what it is worth I don't think Eureka will worry too much about cannibalising sales from other models. Looking at the rest of the Mignon line up tells you they like to offer plenty of choice!
> 
> Re the bellows system - I would hope it has not been used because it is not needed. I suspect there will be a touch more retention than the Niche due to the nature of the flat burrs but I am hoping that it is so little we can live with it.
> 
> David


 I could see some logic in producing many grinders and hoping that one of them becomes successful but not sure I agree about the hopper. If they've produced a system for getting that last but of retention out then why not apply it to a SD machine.

As bellows go, I think they've done a good job with the 'blow-up' visually, not sure about that name and no idea how it performs but it doesn't look too non-standard. I'd be surprised if anyone buying the SD would say no to it being there as an option. If you could perform a couple of presses on the hopper and take retention from 0.3 to 0.1g, who would say no to that?!


----------



## Roko

BlackCatCoffee said:


> You will be able to purchase the hopper even if it just as a spare part however I do not yet know if it is backwards compatible across the range of Mignons.


 I appreciate you might not be able to comment, but is the hopper just a small hopper with easy access, or is there something else special about it?

I'd love for Eureka to launch some Filtro burrs that would be compatible with this grinder..


----------



## Chriss29

Roko said:


> I appreciate you might not be able to comment, but is the hopper just a small hopper with easy access, or is there something else special about it?
> 
> I'd love for Eureka to launch some Filtro burrs that would be compatible with this grinder..


 If you follow Eureka on Instagram they seem to be answering a few questions about the hopper and grinder there so you might want to follow them and look at the comments on their posts.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Roko said:


> I appreciate you might not be able to comment, but is the hopper just a small hopper with easy access, or is there something else special about it?
> 
> I'd love for Eureka to launch some Filtro burrs that would be compatible with this grinder..


 I am afraid I have no idea about the finer details like this at the moment. If memory serves the hopper is around 50g though.


----------



## newdent

Chriss29 said:


> If you follow Eureka on Instagram they seem to be answering a few questions about the hopper and grinder there so you might want to follow them and look at the comments on their posts.


 Good point! Their replies seem to imply there will be a hopper with bellows available and that it will fit XL and specialita.


----------



## JohanR

newdent said:


> As bellows go, I think they've done a good job with the 'blow-up' visually, not sure about that name and no idea how it performs but it doesn't look too non-standard


 The current blow-up system only fits the Atom grinders. When it comes to how well it works, it was not so favourably reviewed by DaveC


----------



## newdent

> 9 minutes ago, JohanR said:
> 
> The current blow-up system only fits the Atom grinders. When it comes to how well it works, it was not so favourably reviewed by DaveC


 Haha, well there you go. I did think looking at it, how is that generating the force required with such a small moveable section but then again, I can tap my palm on the throat of my mazzer and clear most of the retained grinds so gave them the benefit of the doubt. Sounds like this one doesn't work well on the 75 but who knows how the smaller one will work on a 65. We'll just have to wait and see!

The SD is already too expensive a grinder for me if it ends up being £600+, so I'm just interested to see what they've done up with out of curiosity. There's still loads of options for 64mm burr grinders on the used market for only £150-200 (used mazzers to name a few), granted they won't look as nice. That said, I still think there's plenty of people who will pay that for 65mm burrs, so expect this one to be reasonably popular!


----------



## pgarrish

newdent said:


> To be honest, all I expect is that if you weigh your coffee, run it through the SD and then weigh it again that the numbers on the scale will be within 0.5g, so my expectations aren't massive.


 I get that with my Santos - vertically mounted flat 64mm burrs. It is faintly ridiculous single dosing a machine with a 1Kg hopper though  but it's quick to grind! I'm not sure what it's like for swapping, I think it holds a 'bit' inside


----------



## Burnzy

When i commented on the hopper post on instagram and asked if it would fit the mignon range, Eureka responded in a way that made me feel it would.

i think i just want the little hopper for my Mignon.


----------



## malling

Hopefully the people at Eureka, have done their research and made it in a way that would defeat the use of bellows. Bellows are a nothing short of a lazy, cheap solution instead of designing an actual grinder from scratch with low retention. The use of bellows and the need to do to much modding to satisfy me, where also what ended putting me off, of the G-Iota/Sole grinder.

There is still some question marks that needs answered before I get excited about this, still then the 65 odd burrs means no third party burrs, I'm sure Eureka did that on purpose, but annoying as hell, as OM burrs are often anything but great, Eureka is typically okay, but still find them lagging in regards to the lightest roasts.


----------



## Dave double bean

newdent said:


> Not sure I'm afraid. I don't think they currently offer it for the mignon though as many are using low quality 3d prints to do the same job.


 No, it's only available for the commercial grinders


----------



## Dave double bean

I've been single dosing a Specialiata for some time, wiggle a skewer up there and rock the grinder gently and within 0.1g, rather a loose interpretation of single dosing I admit


----------



## newdent

malling said:


> Hopefully the people at Eureka, have done their research and made it in a way that would defeat the use of bellows. Bellows are a nothing short of a lazy, cheap solution instead of designing an actual grinder from scratch with low retention. The use of bellows and the need to do to much modding to satisfy me, where also what ended putting me off, of the G-Iota/Sole grinder.
> 
> There is still some question marks that needs answered before I get excited about this, still then the 65 odd burrs means no third party burrs, I'm sure Eureka did that on purpose, but annoying as hell, as OM burrs are often anything but great, Eureka is typically okay, but still find them lagging in regards to the lightest roasts.


 It's not necessarily lazy to have to use bellows, more like a necessary evil! The anti-static grids/clump crushers are an obvious location for grinds to get stuck and removing those for a clearer path is going to exacerbate those issues.

I'd have no gripes with placing a well designed set of bellows on and clearing through grinds after grinding but having them be removable would be good as they do look a bit out of place on a grinder. Then again, maybe it's just the way single dosing grinders will look moving forward?


----------



## Dave double bean

Best thing I ever did was take off that little anti clumper strip on my Specialiata


----------



## JohanR

malling said:


> There is still some question marks that needs answered before I get excited about this, still then the 65 odd burrs means no third party burrs, I'm sure Eureka did that on purpose, but annoying as hell, as OM burrs are often anything but great, Eureka is typically okay, but still find them lagging in regards to the lightest roasts.


 Agree that this an important aspect. At the same time the actual burrs (at least for the specialty 65) are, as far as I have found out, 64x38x9 mm so it is not ruled out that other burrs could fit. Someone has asked SSP on their website whether their burrs would fit a specialty 65 - but there is no answer yet. http://www.espressotool.com/?idx=3#qna_detail!/1232061
In the same way the specialita actually has 54x31x8 mm burrs.


----------



## 8144

Dave double bean said:


> I've been single dosing a Specialiata for some time, wiggle a skewer up there and rock the grinder gently and within 0.1g, rather a loose interpretation of single dosing I admit


 Same! lol


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Some shots from the FB group for anyone that isn't a member.


----------



## cuprajake

Like a niche if you made it in Minecraft


----------



## Dave double bean

Right I'm in!!


----------



## RobDGio

Wonder if we will soon see a lots of 2nd hand specialitas on the forum for sale section 🤣


----------



## DavecUK

RobDGio said:


> Wonder if we will soon see a lots of 2nd hand specialitas on the forum for sale section 🤣


 I suspect not.


----------



## newdent

DavecUK said:


> I suspect not.


 Agree with this. Let's not forgot that the SD won't be vastly different to the XL and how many sold up to buy those?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I have no idea how this grinder performs, but, one thing is certain: For those looking for to a Niche alternative, or to a flat burr alternative, will soon have an option.

Will it be better or worse, will it be more suitable for X beans rather than Y beans? All very subjective.

I tell you something though: I do like the fact it doesn't have bellows. If it is very low retention and is dose consistent, then it might be a winner.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Will it be better or worse, will it be more suitable for X beans rather than Y beans?





MediumRoastSteam said:


> If it is very low retention and is dose consistent, then it might be a winner.


 Some one


----------



## CoffeeTim

I'm using Eureka Mignon Mk2. Quite a small unit with quite abit of retention. I fitted a bellow in qnd it works.

However, it creates some mess with fines flying out and I have to clean the table every few days or a week.

Something I realized along the way. When I let it grind and purge after the end of grind, the grinds are quite clumpy. When i purge along the grinding process, the grinds comes out very fluffy. but with flying fines.


----------



## Roko

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have no idea how this grinder performs, but, one thing is certain: For those looking for to a Niche alternative, or to a flat burr alternative, will soon have an option.
> 
> Will it be better or worse, will it be more suitable for X beans rather than Y beans? All very subjective.
> 
> I tell you something though: I do like the fact it doesn't have bellows. If it is very low retention and is dose consistent, then it might be a winner.


 I agree on the lack of bellows. I am sceptical, but if it works well, that would be enough to entice me away from the Solo. I like the grind quality of the Solo, but not too keen on improvising myself as an engineer to 3D print stuff to fix small niggles. *In theory*, Eureka would be able to design a product slightly better than the unknown team behind the Solo.


----------



## P1Fanatic

CoffeeTim said:


> I'm using Eureka Mignon Mk2. Quite a small unit with quite abit of retention. I fitted a bellow in qnd it works.
> 
> However, it creates some mess with fines flying out and I have to clean the table every few days or a week.
> 
> Something I realized along the way. When I let it grind and purge after the end of grind, the grinds are quite clumpy. When i purge along the grinding process, the grinds comes out very fluffy. but with flying fines.


 There was a guy on the Eureka FB Group this week with a nice 3D printed grinds tray. Might be worth a look?


----------



## yardbent

P1Fanatic said:


> There was a guy on the Eureka FB Group this week with a nice 3D printed grinds tray. Might be worth a look?


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224437974874

£12 - fits my Mignon Manuale perfectly


----------



## CoffeeTim

P1Fanatic said:


> There was a guy on the Eureka FB Group this week with a nice 3D printed grinds tray. Might be worth a look?


 Thanks. I appreciate it. But it's not the grinds that falls below the chute. It's those that flew all over.


----------



## Kimmo

Any news on this grinder?


----------



## Kimmo

It was up on the website earlier. Looks like before they started changing it.

Relatively bad pictures copied from a link on home barista


----------



## Kimmo

Link for better quality



http://imgur.com/w3nUkY1


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> It was up on the website earlier. Looks like before they started changing it.
> 
> Relatively bad pictures copied from a link on home barista
> 
> View attachment 58162
> 
> 
> View attachment 58163


 What have they done to change it?

It was on the Eureka website a few weeks ago with all the stats but refreshed the page later that day and they'd taken it down.


----------



## Kimmo

newdent said:


> What have they done to change it?
> 
> It was on the Eureka website a few weeks ago with all the stats but refreshed the page later that day and they'd taken it down.


 If I have understood right the start / stop button is going on the side of the machine.


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> If I have understood right the start / stop button is going on the side of the machine.


 Oh I see, I wonder if James Hoffman's review of the DF64 had anything to do with that! 😂


----------



## Kimmo

News from the Eureka FB group.


----------



## Roko

I really don't get it, if the blow up system is needed, this isn't any better than putting a 3D printed bellows on a normal Specialita'..


----------



## Kimmo

All technical data and specks will be out tomorrow


----------



## Kimmo

Not much!!


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> Not much!!
> 
> View attachment 58528


 Sounds expensive! Also, is the button still on the front then or is that not a button behind the dosing cup?


----------



## Roko

At this point I imagine this "blow up cleaning" is just a little portable "bellows rocket" sort of like the Wong doserless kit for Mazzer grinders.

Not bad, just, not as great as I thought.


----------



## newdent

Roko said:


> At this point I imagine this "blow up cleaning" is just a little portable "bellows rocket" sort of like the Wong doserless kit for Mazzer grinders.
> 
> Not bad, just, not as great as I thought.


 Interesting, that is what they can their hopper bellows system though.

Others please let me know if they've had better experience but in my experience, using one of those nozzles air puffers do absolutely nothing to blow grinds through. You really need the air pressure of bellows/camera lens good or similar to do anything useful.


----------



## Roko

newdent said:


> Interesting, that is what they can their hopper bellows system though.
> 
> Others please let me know if they've had better experience but in my experience, using one of those nozzles air puffers do absolutely nothing to blow grinds through. You really need the air pressure of bellows/camera lens good or similar to do anything useful.


 I mean the retention is taken care of via the inclination and the silly high rpm (1650!). The puffer, as they say, it's just for cleaning the chamber. That's my take at least!


----------



## Kimmo

newdent said:


> Sounds expensive! Also, is the button still on the front then or is that not a button behind the dosing cup?


 Yeah, this picture and the video on the FB group is what they called a demo model.

So I don't know how the actual machine will look like at the end of the month when it hits the market.

As I understood someone will stock it in UK at the end of this month.

I'll wait until I can see the actual machine.


----------



## Kimmo

This is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Kimmo

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Not sure re price but I have been bugging them and pointing at other single dose grinders on the market. I am told it will be very competitive with established players.


 Have they said what price range it's going to land?


----------



## Kimmo

I'm interested to get one. Waiting for someone to review the actual machine that will be on the market.


----------



## CoffeeTim

They also mentioned that the exchange retention to be around 0.3g


----------



## Kimmo

On the website


----------



## siliconslave

interesting they mention a precisa scale as an accessory, precisa seem to be a Industrial and laboratory scales company

If you don't want to sign up with them the PDFs are here: https://blog.eureka.co.it/hubfs/Brochure Mignon Single Dose.pdf & https://blog.eureka.co.it/hubfs/Single Dose - Best Practice.pdf

The instructions are interesting - use the bellows with the bean hopper tab closed?









and looks like the button is still there, but you use the switch on the side instead?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

This seems to me it will be expensive and, with due respect, feels to me it's a massive afterthought rather than something engineered from the ground up. Yes, it's on an angle if that makes a difference, but, what I've seen so far, I'm not trilled.

Maybe - and I hope! - I'm wrong.

I'm excited to see the reviews/feedback/videos coming through though.


----------



## siliconslave

I'm in two minds but defiantly waiting to see what the reviews come in like

It certainly looks like they've done as little as possible in terms of re-tooling - the body looks almost identical to the specialita with a wedge under it - but then that makes sense if its part of the range.

A lot of the marketing and specs seems the same as the XL, but with the tilt and 'dedicated technical solutions' to reduce retention as well as a few bits to appeal to the single dosing market.


----------



## ting_tang

Looks like a brute-force solution. XL fitted with the most known mods for a single dosing. Bellow on a hopper could be hard to replace with some 3rd party one?


----------



## newdent

I don't doubt that a large incline would help clear the exit chamber but I tried running my mazzer mini tipped forward onto its fork for a while, which is much more inclined than the SD and it made absolutely no difference to retention. They've done it to make it look the part imo. If they've left the central button but it doesn't get used then that's a bit of a botch.

I don't think any flat burr grinder I've used retains much once you push through what's stuck in the exit chute of the grind chamber.


----------



## pphaneuf

That grind dial button... It doesn't look like it would lend itself to repeatably changing back and forth between settings, am I right?

Sure, low retention is good to help minimise stale coffee, and reduce waste when dialing in, but two big (to me) use cases for low retention grinders is being able to easily change between brew methods, or change between beans (which, even if you use the same brew method, might each have different grind settings)...

That dial seems fine for filling a hopper with a 250g of beans, then always doing only espresso, say, but if you do anything else, not great?

I'll be waiting for proper reviews!


----------



## Kimmo

Espresso only and I have been looking for a flat burr single dose grinder.

A one that doesn't need modifications or 3D printed parts.

Niche price range preferably and available in Europe. With out additional VAT & customs fees.

This might be it.


----------



## siliconslave

pphaneuf said:


> That grind dial button... It doesn't look like it would lend itself to repeatably changing back and forth between settings, am I right?


 Doesn't look like it no, my main bugbear with the specialita is the grind dial, you can just about nudge it tiny increments buts its a royal pain to do


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

RRP is stated to be sub 600 euro for those that have not seen.


----------



## newdent

BlackCatCoffee said:


> RRP is stated to be sub 600 euro for those that have not seen.


 Interesting, so very similar to the XL then really.

Makes it less attractive than the solo. Could get one with upgraded burrs at that price couldn't you? Both rely on bellows for zero retention.


----------



## yahyoh

MediumRoastSteam said:


> This seems to me it will be expensive and, with due respect, feels to me it's a massive afterthought rather than something engineered from the ground up. Yes, it's on an angle if that makes a difference, but, what I've seen so far, I'm not trilled.
> 
> Maybe - and I hope! - I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm excited to see the reviews/feedback/videos coming through though.


 Honestly looks like Niche copycat specially with wood accents and offwhite color, they could have used different colors at least. oh well.

Im happy with my XL and i'm honestly still not seeing the huge benefit of single dosing unless you live by yourself or you are the only one drinks coffee at your house.

edit: i've seen someone from Eureka team on FB saying it will cost around 600 Eur.


----------



## P1Fanatic

So €599 then - will that mean £549 or they just convert straight to £599?

I think they missed the boat on this. When Niche demand was crazy lots of folks went elsewhere (like myself who got the XL). Now the Niche are easier to get hold of and cheaper (in the UK at least) then not so much reason to look elsewhere. In Europe a different story as the total shipped price, taxes makes the Niche a lot more expensive.

I may get the SD hopper and dosing cup as add ons for my XL if they don't price them stupidly.


----------



## Morningfuel

To be fair, having looked at the niche site you can't order the UK model. In fact, you can only order EU it seems...

So this might do okay if they have distribution right. Price does seem a bit much, I expected it to compete favourably with the niche given mignons can be had a bit cheaper.


----------



## ting_tang

Probably was there for a while. Just spotted on bellabarista.co.uk. Has anyone had a chance to call them for the price?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

I'm not sure if @DavecUK is allowed to post his views.


----------



## Roko

I wish there was more content available overall. Looks like they launched it, yet there's no stock or reviews anywhere.


----------



## DavecUK

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I'm not sure if @DavecUK is allowed to post his views.


 Not on the prototype and it's a good job I didn't, because the production grinder is quite different and one or two things I commented on with the prototype have been changed. I think I will get a production one in a week or two....so will be able to give you my take on it.

I have already seen some of the marketing (or potential marketing), not sure how much is in the field and I don't particularly like that sort of marketing. I prefer something has it's operation and features evidenced properly and sold on its strengths..


----------



## cuprajake

its too new,

id expect it to be like any of the mignon range, esp the xl. its just tilted from what i see,


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

DavecUK said:


> I think I will get a production one in a week or two....so will be able to give you my take on it.


 Looking forward to your review Dave. Thanks


----------



## 17845

Due to the very painful adjustment wheel (back and forth between grind sizes) with my Specialita,

I opted to buy a Filtro for pour over etc'.

If it has the same adjustment, then it's a no no for me.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kimmo

Roko said:


> I wish there was more content available overall. Looks like they launched it, yet there's no stock or reviews anywhere.


 It's not available yet. Some stockist have added it already on their websites. At the end of August or at the beginning of September is the intel I got


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## malling

P1Fanatic said:


> So €599 then - will that mean £549 or they just convert straight to £599?
> 
> I think they missed the boat on this. When Niche demand was crazy lots of folks went elsewhere (like myself who got the XL). Now the Niche are easier to get hold of and cheaper (in the UK at least) then not so much reason to look elsewhere. In Europe a different story as the total shipped price, taxes makes the Niche a lot more expensive.
> 
> I may get the SD hopper and dosing cup as add ons for my XL if they don't price them stupidly.


 There are people who prefer flat over conical burrs, so you got your reasons right there. This grinder basically seem to be a more available and easier to get version of the Sole/G-Iota in a prettier box.. Some say that they would rather save the cash, but I think most would happily pay the extra for a more aesthetically pleasing design. Many countries also don't sell the Sole/G-Iota meaning this for sure is going to sell well.

If I had to choose I would definitely prefer this one over the hideous Sole even if they perform the same, as this actually have some sort of WAF.

But I actually think Niche missed an obvious opportunity, they should have launched a flat burr grinder after their success with the Zero, this has potentially opening a door for competitors to enter, their lack of availability certainly didn't help.

I still find that blow up system a half baked solution.


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> View attachment 58728


 Keep your workspace nice and tidy eh? Hmmm 🤔

That gap between the cup and chute paired with bellows, I think not. The niche chute is almost inside of the cup and you still get a bit of mess if blowing air through.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd buy a solo over this merely for the grind adjustment mechanism. Also, threads away from the coffee on the solo is a plus. In addition, the solo's designers are listening to feedback from users and making changes so it's only likely to improve.

Agreed, those with lots of money to throw around or those who aren't clued up on the market might buy the SD from big distributor but the coffee nerds are more likely to go for the solo imo. Save some money and spend it on upgraded burrs. I don't think it's particularly bad looking, especially with the bellows removed. The SD looks equally as silly with the bellows on.


----------



## malling

newdent said:


> Keep you workspace nice and tidy eh? Hmmm 🤔
> 
> That gap between the cup and chute paired with bellows, I think not. The niche chute is almost inside of the cup and you still get a bit of mess if blowing air through.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd buy a solo over this merely for the grind adjustment mechanism. Also, threads away from the coffee on the solo is a plus. In addition, the solo's designers are listening to feedback from users and making changes so it's only likely to improve.
> 
> Agreed, those with lots of money to throw around or those who aren't clued up on the market might buy the SD from big distributor but the coffee nerds are more likely to go for the solo imo. Save some money and spend it on upgraded burrs. I don't think it's particularly bad looking, especially with the bellows removed. The SD looks equally as silly with the bellows on.


 Bellows and tidy is each other opposition, you need a catchcup that sits flush around the cute without making an air tight seal to avoid a mess, even then I don't think you can avoid a mess.

Eureka adjustment is actually quite nice and intuitive for espresso (well at least on their high end grinders), it's no coincidence that Mahlkonig and Mazzer have found inspiration from that approach. For dual use it's definitely more annoying to use, but then I don't really believe in a dual use grinders to begin with. Most grinders I can think off actually doesn't work well at it, either because their adjustment is too finely masked and therefore is a faff to change from one brew form to another, or it's not precise enough for espresso. On top most burrs really only do one thing well, perhaps except the Ditting 807.

I surely hope they listen, because as of now you really have to like tinkering with your equipment, as the Sole really demand a few mods to make it workable.

Eureka is actually listening, they have worked with other companies and baristas, that why we got the Mythos. But because it's such a relatively large manufacturer they aren't listening to everyone.

I don't think you can make the assumption that coffee nerds necessarily will choose the Sole, even coffee nerds might have to get their wifes approval, even coffee nerds think about if a product actually matches their homes decor. We are way beyond the time where we had to live with what ever the equipment looked like.

Niche, Fellow among others are a clear proof that design matters.


----------



## newdent

malling said:


> Bellows and tidy is each other opposition, you need a catchcup that sits flush around the cute without making an air tight seal to avoid a mess, even then I don't think you can avoid a mess.
> 
> Eureka adjustment is actually quite nice and intuitive for espresso (well at least on their high end grinders), it's no coincidence that Mahlkonig and Mazzer have found inspiration from that approach. For dual use it's definitely more annoying to use, but then I don't really believe in a dual use grinders to begin with. Most grinders I can think off actually doesn't work well at it, either because their adjustment is too finely masked and therefore is a faff to change from one brew form to another, or it's not precise enough for espresso. On top most burrs really only do one thing well, perhaps except the Ditting 807.
> 
> I surely hope they listen, because as of now you really have to like tinkering with your equipment, as the Sole really demand a few mods to make it workable.
> 
> Eureka is actually listening, they have worked with other companies and baristas, that why we got the Mythos. But because it's such a relatively large manufacturer they aren't listening to everyone.
> 
> I don't think you can make the assumption that coffee nerds necessarily will choose the Sole, even coffee nerds might have to get their wifes approval, even coffee nerds think about if a product actually matches their homes decor. We are way beyond the time where we had to live with what ever the equipment looked like.
> 
> Niche, Fellow among others are a clear proof that design matters.


 Well all I see plastered over social media is setups full of solos, I've not seen a single XL, which is what this essentially is.

In terms of the manufacturer listening, they just need to tweak the declumper and they've sorted the main issue. Regarding swapping between grind settings, I don't get that. James hoffmann said he found the solo to be reliable switching between filter and espresso settings and it would be much more of a faff to do on the Eureka dial.

Agreed, I never really thought about aesthetics from a partner approval perspective. I guess the wood accents work in its favour on that front. We'll just have to wait and see if it's a success. I'm not saying it won't be but it's certainly a specialist grinder and that price and people who care enough to spend that much are generally going to look at all the competition and do their research at a guess - maybe I'm wrong! Interested to see.


----------



## malling

newdent said:


> Well all I see plastered over social media is setups full of solos, I've not seen a single XL, which is what this essentially is.
> 
> In terms of the manufacturer listening, they just need to tweak the declumper and they've sorted the main issue. Regarding swapping between grind settings, I don't get that. James hoffmann said he found the solo to be reliable switching between filter and espresso settings and it would be much more of a faff to do on the Eureka dial.
> 
> Agreed, I never really thought about aesthetics from a partner approval perspective. I guess the wood accents work in its favour on that front. We'll just have to wait and see if it's a success. I'm not saying it won't be but it's certainly a specialist grinder and that price and people who care enough to spend that much are generally going to look at all the competition and do their research at a guess - maybe I'm wrong! Interested to see.


 I haven't seen that many and I follow quite the lot&#8230; Niche on the other hand is all over the place, Ode too. The Sole seems mostly to gain attention in a relatively few countries.

XL is also not a SD grinder, I also think it's far more target at the more casual users who might not post as much as the more enthusiastic kind, like all the other Mignon versions out there. I think the Mignon SD is going to show up allot more, the fact that we are already debating about it even before a single person have had the chance to make a public review is a positive sign.

I found Hoffmann review rather harsh and absolutely not really in favour of the Sole.


----------



## Burnzy

Intrigued by this, but honestly been put off flat burrs from my current mignon, just the thought of having to align a £600 grinder.

My taste buds are not good enough to tell any difference, so id much rather conical. As much i like the look of this, id much rather wait for a Niche


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> just the thought of having to align a £600 grinder


 I agree. Do you know if all flat burr grinders require alignment? Do Kafetek, Lagom etc require alignment too?


----------



## malling

Burnzy said:


> Intrigued by this, but honestly been put off flat burrs from my current mignon, just the thought of having to align a £600 grinder.
> 
> My taste buds are not good enough to tell any difference, so id much rather conical. As much i like the look of this, id much rather wait for a Niche


 Concials are no different, misalignment is bad no matter what type of burrs we are talking about, especially with very demanding roast.

It's just much, much easier to align a flat burr set yourself then a conical set, that can be a truly nightmare and really requires everything to be machined and assembled to low tolerance to actually get aligned. That are the main reason you hear so much about people aligning their flat, that and the popularity of flat burrs. So it's no because flat are more often badly aligned.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I agree. Do you know if all flat burr grinders require alignment? Do Kafetek, Lagom etc require alignment too?


 No these don't, the better ones has been machined and assembled to very low tolerance so dos not need aftermarket alignment. The grinders that benefit from this is typically grinders from larger manufacturers that run with manufacturing and assemble tolerances and who tend not to machine things down to an equal low tolerance, (it's gotten better but there is still a way to go). it's not to say it cannot work without, people have used grinders that where by all standards even worse aligned then those of today, that for many decades before. It's just we gotten aware of it, largely thanks to the roast style we use today.

How good or badly Eureka has done it, well I guess we'll have to wait and see. But don't expect them to be anywhere near the alignment of a Lagom and definitely not SD craftsman grinders costing several thousands. After all the alignment still leaves something to be desired on some of their high end grinders.

if you want great alignment from purchase you cannot budget your self a way out of it. You have to open your wallet and pay a premium for it as things stands. If you cannot then you need to do it yourself, at the end of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kimmo

Some information from the Polish 30 Cóffee.

Preorders available soon. So soon we know the exact price. Delivery at the end of September.

Italy is on vacation in August.


----------



## Bicky

It's now listed on BB but with 'call for price', however if you order by price it falls in between the Sette at £529 and the XL at £599....

Someone could just call and let us know I guess 😃


----------



## newdent

Eureka have already said publicly it will be a little less than 600 euros, so I doubt there's going to be much of a surprise there on price. 2 months until is ready though, might as well get a pre-order in for a niche! 😆


----------



## Kimmo

I'm in! I just need to find a source. My local Eureka retailer is too small to get it in.

There isn't a Eureka agent in Sweden. So all the retailers get their grinders directly from Eureka. They said to my local guys, "Yeah you can get it but you need to get a whole pallet of grinders" that's about 50! 😂


----------



## 24774

malling said:


> if you want great alignment from purchase you cannot budget your self a way out of it. You have to open your wallet and pay a premium for it as things stands. If you cannot then you need to do it yourself, at the end of the day you get what you pay for.


 Why is this accepted? I see a lot of threads about alignment, it's outrageous grinders don't come perfectly aligned. I'd send it back, why is the user expected to make their product work properly after paying for it?!


----------



## Zeak

CocoLoco said:


> Why is this accepted? I see a lot of threads about alignment, it's outrageous grinders don't come perfectly aligned. I'd send it back, why is the user expected to make their product work properly after paying for it?!


 Yeah, it's like buying a new car and the steering wheel leans to one side all the time. Soz.

On the subject, I love the fact that the affordable SD grinder niche (no pun..) is getting bigger. Competition is only making it better for the end consumer ✌


----------



## P1Fanatic

Zeak said:


> Yeah, it's like buying a new car and the steering wheel leans to one side all the time. Soz.


 Most drivers would spot that as its obvious. It's more comparable to the geometry / tracking being out and you only realise when you find the inside of the tyres have worn faster than the rest of the tyre.

Even then (speaking as a total noob and playing devils advocate) I am wondering how much difference alignment really makes. Can your average or even experienced user really spot the difference in grind consistency, taste in the cup etc between per and post burr alignment? Or do folk just like to tinker and / or do it because it gets mentioned on a certain forum all time


----------



## 24774

Zeak said:


> Yeah, it's like buying a new car and the steering wheel leans to one side all the time. Soz.
> 
> On the subject, I love the fact that the affordable SD grinder niche (no pun..) is getting bigger. Competition is only making it better for the end consumer ✌


 Exactly, it seems ridiculous. I'm paying hundreds of pounds, have to take the thing apart, draw on it with felt tip or put shims in, in an effort to get the thing to work as it should. I assume this isn't all grinders, (it does seem to get mentioned with Eurekas more than most but they're popular so makes sense), just some that make funny noises, don't grind uniformly etc. I wonder what percentage it is. If I thought there was a problem I would send it back and ask for what I paid for, I'm not dissembling anything.

Am I missing something here?

Agree that this is welcome competition. The SD market is painfully narrow, the more players there are the better.


----------



## danielpugh

I had to do it for my mazzer sj, and va Mythos. I think it's just the default unless the grinder specifically states not needed.


----------



## 24774

danielpugh said:


> I had to do it for my mazzer sj, and va Mythos. I think it's just the default unless the grinder specifically states not needed.


 So it's industry standard? Even on grinders that cost thousands? Incredible this is accepted. Be interested to hear from sellers of grinders, particularly this Eureka as it's the new 'hotness'.


----------



## danielpugh

CocoLoco said:


> So it's industry standard? Even on grinders that cost thousands? Incredible this is accepted. Be interested to hear from sellers of grinders, particularly this Eureka as it's the new 'hotness'.


 I think that's pretty close to true. Alignment and manufactured tolerance are (in my very limited experience) typically a selling point for more expensive grinders like Webber, kafatec, levercraft, titus and lagom. Specifically these are typically made in smaller quantities and so suffer limited availability. Whereas commercial grinders made in larger volumes typically can be aligned, but come with a basic level of alignment. Good example being e.g. the ek43, which is well known to have had poor alignment in the past - so much so that Titus offer an alignment service, and related hardware so you can do this yourself. The bentwood verticale 63 is aimed at commercial sector. It seems to be well aligned by default, but is a premium priced. I imagine if there was a rush of demand to e.g. Eureka they would slap £xxx and make it a marketing thing and then maybe over time it would become the norm. But even then I suspect you'd find many doing it themselves, and/or buying cheaper models to reduce cost - i.e. the manufacturers are already very much aware of this and would say their grinders are aligned enough...

Absolutely debatable how far you go with alignment, and in many commercial establishments I think fairly easy to do it yourself and save cost ,or just not worry about it e.g. chains/service stations etc. It's more relevant in a home/pro setting.

Similar argument could be (and has been) made about seasoning burrs i.e. why don't they season them for you? Is it needed? Etc

The same occurred to me and is discussed in the video with a rep from ceado explaining why...






Ps I'm not arguing for or against - just describing how I think it has evolved...


----------



## Mrboots2u

CocoLoco said:


> So it's industry standard? Even on grinders that cost thousands? Incredible this is accepted. Be interested to hear from sellers of grinders, particularly this Eureka as it's the new 'hotness'.


 You are paying for a production line grinder v boutique hand made.

Alignment became an issue for those measuring it to the nth degree , if you want a grinder that is aligned to hand made tolerances then you have to pay for it. There are of course exceptions where people pay £1000s for an Ek and they dont think the alignment is right.

There are times when people think no one enjoyed any coffee made before grinders were aligned to the smallest degree. This is of course not true .


----------



## 24774

Mrboots2u said:


> You are paying for a production line grinder v boutique hand made.
> 
> Alignment became an issue for those measuring it to the nth degree , if you want a grinder that is aligned to hand made tolerances then you have to pay for it. There are of course exceptions where people pay £1000s for an Ek and they dont think the alignment is right.
> 
> There are times when people think no one enjoyed any coffee made before grinders were aligned to the smallest degree. This is of course not true .


 So something like the Specialita is aligned 'good enough' out of the box. Not amazingly, but to a certain standard, fine to use. And then if you want it aligned properly you do it yourself. Sounds like the way these things are made means the process is not good enough to get it right, just mostly right, whereas boutique/hand made gets it exactly right. Then the question becomes 'can one tell the difference?'.

Good to know, thanks for explaining it (also thanks to @danielpugh). Doesn't inspire confidence in a new product but food for thought.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CocoLoco said:


> So something like the Specialita is aligned 'good enough' out of the box. Not amazingly, but to a certain standard, fine to use. And then if you want it aligned properly you do it yourself. Sounds like the way these things are made means the process is not good enough to get it right, just mostly right, whereas boutique/hand made gets it exactly right. Then the question becomes 'can one tell the difference?'.
> 
> Good to know, thanks for explaining it (also thanks to @danielpugh). Doesn't inspire confidence in a new product but food for thought.


 And there is the rub, mass manufactures define good enough alignment as one thing, home users and boutique makers demand something else.


----------



## dutchy101

Some interesting claims being made with this grinder specifically against the Nice and Solo:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Eureka-Mignon-Single-Dose-Niche-Zero-DF-64.pdf

I really would like to understand how the retention figures were calculated. With the Solo I lose no more than 0.2g - typically 0.1g or none whatsoever, the only exception being when the grinder was brand new or just cleaned.

The "Quality in Espresso" claims to be twice as good as the Solo and 4 times as good as the Niche.


----------



## newdent

dutchy101 said:


> Some interesting claims being made with this grinder:
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Eureka-Mignon-Single-Dose-Niche-Zero-DF-64.pdf
> 
> I really would like to understand how the retention figures were calculated. With the Solo I lose no more than 0.2g - typically 0.1g or none whatsoever, the only exception being when the grinder was brand new or just cleaned.


 This document is hilarious.

As if anyone would trust a document made by one manufacturer comparing itself to two others...


----------



## dutchy101

Who would have thought that 60 decibels motor noise qualifies as "Silent" haha


----------



## P1Fanatic

Lol that is comedy (coming from an XL owner). At first I thought it was a BB published document.

Assuming its the same volume as the XL it is definitely not silent. And my biggest gripe is the grind dial. They should have made that XL as well so easier to track adjustments / record settings for a bean.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Fingers crossed we get something independent soon....


----------



## newdent

The section with claims of grind quality in filter and espresso makes no sense at all.


----------



## dutchy101

I think claims like this tend to do more harm than good, but let's see what comes from independent reviews.


----------



## newdent

Well it's an XL, so the reviews already exist in terms of quality in the cup. In fact, it probably performs worse than an XL because at least the XL grinds with a head of beans, which is well documented to produce a more uniform grind distribution.

A pretty low blow from Eureka (This is not a dig at their 'blow up system' but I'm sure it probably does produce a low blow) and surprised Bella barista are spreading this propaganda.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I have asked Bella Barista if they had any news on this grinder, but so far I had no reply.

The document linked above comparing the grinder is, quite literally, a joke. Who in their sane mind would say anything negative about their product in comparison to the competition?

It reminds me of a video Whole Latte Love did comparing the Pro-700 vs the Lelit Bianca. They don't stock Lelit, but they do Profitec. Guess which machine came out better?


----------



## davril

newdent said:


> Well it's an XL, so the reviews already exist in terms of quality in the cup. In fact, it probably performs worse than an XL because at least the XL grinds with a head of beans, which is well documented to produce a more uniform grind distribution.
> 
> A pretty low blow from Eureka (This is not a dig at their 'blow up system' but I'm sure it probably does produce a low blow) and surprised Bella barista are spreading this propaganda.


 Do you have a source that it is the same as the XL or is this just speculation?


----------



## newdent

davril said:


> Do you have a source that it is the same as the XL or is this just speculation?


 Just speculation.


----------



## Kimmo

I saw first price of the grinder at Espressissimo 640€

Free shipping in Europe


----------



## Kimmo

Espresso Coffee Shop is taking preorders 520€ Excluding the Italian VAT. Delivery at the end of October.

https://www.espressocoffeeshop.com/en/single-dosing-grinders/379-0-eureka-mignon-single-dose-espresso-grinder.html


----------



## Kimmo

https://dailycoffeenews.com/2021/09/02/eureka-leans-into-single-dose-grinding-with-newest-oro-machine/


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Interesting... So the grinder starts/stops as soon as the hopper tab is open/closed.


----------



## 4085

Don't know why Eureka cannot stick to what they do well. Seems a right load of faff to go through when you can bu a Niche for less which gives you a far better, faster easier workflow.....but what do I know?


----------



## newdent

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Interesting... So the grinder starts/stops as soon as the hopper tab is open/closed.


 Very unlikely unless they've shoehorned a magnetic limit switch in somehow.

The tab has to be shut to pressurise the hopper so that the blow up system works. Looks like they've added in the procedure to start with it closed so that the beans enter a running grinder? Or just got no logical reason, also possible...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

newdent said:


> Very unlikely unless they've shoehorned a magnetic limit switch in somehow.


 Isn't that your understanding from watching the video? Otherwise, how is the grinder switched on? The person turns the grinder on on the side, and nothing happens. Then, the tab opens and the motor starts. Unless I'm missing a key moment my eyes fail to see 🙂


----------



## 17845

The person switches on the machine which starts the motor then releases the beans onto the already spinning burrs.


----------



## newdent

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Isn't that your understanding from watching the video? Otherwise, how is the grinder switched on? The person turns the grinder on on the side, and nothing happens. Then, the tab opens and the motor starts. Unless I'm missing a key moment my eyes fail to see 🙂


 I just assumed they fiddled with the audio so that you can't hear it running to begin with. I see where you're coming from, you can't hear it running.

Perhaps that metal tab is integrated with the grinder and rotating it activates a limit switch. I kind of just assumed it was joined to the hopper but possibly not. I guess there might be actual safety rules with grinders that require an interlock.


----------



## newdent

hubcap said:


> The person switches on the machine which starts the motor then releases the beans onto the already spinning burrs.


 This is what I assumed was going on. Anything else seems to fancy and the other mignon models have no safety interlock.


----------



## Mrboots2u

> 52 minutes ago, Kimmo said:


 I'd like to see the Shute when the bellows are being used, i think there was some artistic license and editing to remove some mess in that video.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@newdent @hubcap - OK. But do notice that, when the person switches on the grinder, and puts the beans in, you can clearly hear the beans falling into the hopper, and the motor turns on at the exact time the user opens the flap.

Anyway, I suppose we will know for sure when it's properly reviewed without soft background music. 🙂


----------



## newdent

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd like to see the Shute when the bellows are being used, i think there was some artistic license and editing to remove some mess in that video.


 Oh, most certainly.

The niche chute is inside the cup and you still get some mess if using bellows. Also, who's going to add and remove the bellows every time, so that's another negative on the style front. They really don't look like there generate much pressure... Looks about equivalent to a lens hood.

I had a lens hood on my mignon that broke after 3 weeks and was suspicious that this may been linked to it breaking. Surely tapping it like that every day can't be good for it? If it were a Mazzer then fair enough, they're built like tanks. Really looking forward to honest reviews.


----------



## JohanR

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Anyway, I suppose we will know for sure when it's properly reviewed without soft background music


 Here is another video with less editing of the sound. Turns out the grinder starts with the on/off button - not the flap


----------



## P1Fanatic

Wouldnt the bellows work better leaving the hopper tab open?


----------



## Kimmo

I found a new video but it's in Arabic. If there is someone who can translate important parts?

Looks less wobbly with bellows than in the Eureka video.


----------



## newdent

> On 12/09/2021 at 15:40, JohanR said:
> 
> Here is another video with less editing of the sound. Turns out the grinder starts with the on/off button - not the flap


 Surprise, surprise, Eureka uses editing to make their product sound quieter than it really is...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

newdent said:


> Surprise, surprise, Eureka uses editing to make their product sound quieter than it really is...


 I always wonder whether people actually listen to that type of music in real life or just use when making videos.&#8230;

if it was me, there would be some Black Sabbath or Ozzy on the background&#8230; Maybe Iron Maiden. Then yeah, the grinder would be really quiet! 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DavecUK

It's very tricky trying to capture what something sounds like. decibel meters say nothing about the quality of the sound, cameras have forward facing mics AGC etc.. Even where the grinder is situated. On my counter between the machine and the wall acts like a funnel for the sound.

e.g. A niche has the same decibels as some other grinders...but sounds very much different on the annoyance scale!


----------



## newdent

Agree, the niche is more of a low pitch grumble and a slow rpm which is not offensive.

My mignon crono was fairly loud and the rpm was very high, so a more annoying sound. No idea if that's different with the XL / SD.

Still, if you're going to add the sound of grinding into the edit, at least play it at all the times you will hear it!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

We are hoping to start pre orders for these very shortly.

We will have stock of both white and black to kick off with chrome to follow.

As yet we do not have firm date but we are hoping it will be the end of October but to be frank things are a bit crazy with shipping at the moment and subject to change.

Price will be £495 delivered.

David


----------



## HVL87

newdent said:


> Agree, the niche is more of a low pitch grumble and a slow rpm which is not offensive.
> 
> My mignon crono was fairly loud and the rpm was very high, so a more annoying sound. No idea if that's different with the XL / SD.
> 
> Still, if you're going to add the sound of grinding into the edit, at least play it at all the times you will hear it!


 If it's anything like the Mignon Specialita it will be very quiet. Although I didn't have them side by side the Specialita is a fair bit quieter than the Niche.

I don't believe the Crono has the same sound dampening or "silent technology" as the Specialita, SD or XL.


----------



## newdent

HVL87 said:


> If it's anything like the Mignon Specialita it will be very quiet. Although I didn't have them side by side the Specialita is a fair bit quieter than the Niche.
> 
> I don't believe the Crono has the same sound dampening or "silent technology" as the Specialita, SD or XL.


 That's fair enough, I knew there were mignon models that are quieter than others and also that the crono is a bottom end mignon.

I'll admit that the niche is by no means quiet but it is a more pleasant grinding sound than the faster rpm grinders that I've used. The niche is 330 rpm, the XL 1650. Don't get me wrong, I'd never choose a grinder over this though. All about quality in the cup vs money.

Will be interesting to see how the SD sells compared to the DF64. It seems like the DF64 and niche both suffer from supply issues, so Eureka have that on their side!


----------



## HVL87

Not sure you can go by rpm with the Specialita at 1350rpm being significantly quieter than the Niche and the tone is not annoying at all, you barely even notice it. I agree the Niche is not a bother and the tone is pleasant.

Personally I'm not considering the Mignon Oro/SD as the Niche workflow is great and I like to switch between espresso and filter.

At £495 it is well priced so it will be interesting to hear feedback from early adopters.


----------



## Kimmo

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We are hoping to start pre orders for these very shortly.
> 
> We will have stock of both white and black to kick off with chrome to follow.
> 
> As yet we do not have firm date but we are hoping it will be the end of October but to be frank things are a bit crazy with shipping at the moment and subject to change.
> 
> Price will be £495 delivered.
> 
> David


 How is the shipping outside of UK? To Sweden.

I'm in for a black one if it's 220V with European plug? 😂


----------



## Kimmo

Prototype testing


----------



## newdent

> 17 minutes ago, Kimmo said:


 "the best home single dose coffee grinder" oh right... hmmm.🤔

Interesting that he held the cup up to the chute whilst grinding too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I always find amazing when retailers review products they sell. I get if the review is like "this might be for you if this and that, and not for you if this and that" but bold claims always make me very weary.


----------



## 17845

Ok, my thoughts :-

Dosing cup held to stop the over flow ? (messy).

No mention of the bellows.

& the same adjustment as on other Mignons - I bought a second grinder due to this adjustment being so unworkable.

Not for me I'm afraid.

I'll stick to my 3rd party 3D printed bellows option, even though I have to lift the cup to avoid a mess.


----------



## Kimmo

LCF Eureka stand. I asked what's the thing under the dosing cup on their IG. No answer yet.

It lifts the cup closer. Like the Niche cup holding disk.


----------



## TRatcliffe

If they need the cup that close I'd say they've got rid of the clump creator because it retains and regrinds half the beans.

I've removed the clump fork from mine and the grind is better with less retention at the expense of coffee flying everywhere.


----------



## newdent

Just when you thought they couldn't copy any more features from the niche, they add a circular piece to increase the height of the dosing cup! 😅

NFC disc next?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

newdent said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't copy any more features from the niche, they add a circular piece to increase the height of the dosing cup! 😅
> 
> NFC disc next?


 Very different reasons though&#8230;. The Niche has that circular wood trim as means to hide the retention screw for the base and as a "coaster" for the cup (I found it pretty hard to balance the cup on top of the head of the screw, mind you! 🤣). Eureka could have&#8230; errr&#8230;. Increased the cup height? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## shodjoe1

TRatcliffe said:


> If they need the cup that close I'd say they've got rid of the clump creator because it retains and regrinds half the beans.
> 
> I've removed the clump fork from mine and the grind is better with less retention at the expense of coffee flying everywhere.


 I saw it in action at the coffee festival in London.Is quiet, I would say like specialita (I had one)grinded coffee had nice flow and there was no spraying at all.We were trying 18g...same results in the cup,without using blow,so pretty good.Only one thing I noticed,person from eureka was struggling for few moments to put the blow on the top of the Hooper. But of course this was just very limited demonstration which may give you some clues ..clues which convinced me even more to get it🎃


----------



## Kimmo

I am just waiting and watching from where I will get mine. I have emailed Eureka and they said there should be a retailer in Sweden who will have it in stock.

Otherwise I'm going to order it from 30 Coffee in Poland


----------



## newdent

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Very different reasons though&#8230;. The Niche has that circular wood trim as means to hide the retention screw for the base and as a "coaster" for the cup (I found it pretty hard to balance the cup on top of the head of the screw, mind you! 🤣). Eureka could have&#8230; errr&#8230;. Increased the cup height? 🤦‍♂️


 Interesting, it didn't strike me that anything was accidental on the niche. For example, they could easily have used a countersunk bolt. I assumed the opposite in that they purposely used a cap head to hold the circular wooden piece in place.

Making the cup taller is an option but I think keeping it shallow is better for access and cleaning.


----------



## Kyle T

hubcap said:


> Ok, my thoughts :-
> 
> Dosing cup held to stop the over flow ? (messy).
> 
> No mention of the bellows.
> 
> & the same adjustment as on other Mignons - I bought a second grinder due to this adjustment being so unworkable.
> 
> Not for me I'm afraid.
> 
> I'll stick to my 3rd party 3D printed bellows option, even though I have to lift the cup to avoid a mess.


 What's wrong with Eurekas adjustment? I've never owned a Eureka grinder but always heard good things about their adjustment.


----------



## RobDGio

I think the issue is it's good at making micro adjustments for dialling in a bean. But if swapping between beans or brew method, which is often a usp of single dose grinders and low retention ones, and needing to adjust grind size, that type of dial is awkward to make large changes with. Or regular changes and getting back to the exact previous setting


----------



## P1Fanatic

I have the XL and seems to be the same dial for the SD model. And yep they should have made the dial XL as well. Its difficult enough switching between different grind levels for different beans so using it for different brew methods would be a right pain. And that is surely what a lot of folk want from a single dose grinder. I certainly wouldn't pick the Eureka over the Niche if thats what I was after. They do seem to have priced it well though especially in EU etc where Niche becomes a lot more expensive due to additional taxes.


----------



## Kimmo

I was at my local Eureka dealer last week and Eureka has changed their strategy for Nordic countries so I might be able to get mine from a local source.

They'll meet Eureka people at Host in Milano in a few weeks.


----------



## shodjoe1

Another massive delay ,mid or end of December .we can only guess why?


----------



## Fadingfrontier

I've seen a few criticisms of the performance and design of the pre-production display models, and an anonymous source who's a UK distributor have said they're waiting for some issues to be fixed by Eureka before taking preorders.


----------



## chrishydr

New to the forum, but been following this thread closely.

Received my Eureka today - here are my first impressions:



*Great* *uniformity* for *espresso* grind


Middling to poor uniformity for courser grinds (inconsistencies starting at V60 and getting progressively worse toward the course end)


Bellows are pointless - even with the hopper closed, more air comes out the side of the hopper than through the grounds chute


Reasonably quiet; similar to the Baratza Forte, but a little more shrill


Beautiful fit and finish, aside from the plastic bean hopper


Overall, I'm very pleased with this as an espresso grinder. It's absolutely on par with the Niche, but this is *not* a brew grinder.

One other point to note - my burrs locked after running a few hundred grams of coffee through. I had to take the top cover off, remove the top burr, blow the unit out and reassemble. It's been fine since - I've put just over a kilo through to make sure that everything's now okay.










If there's anything you'd like me to test out or you want to find out, let me know!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@chrishydr - thanks for this. If the burrs lock again, potentially because you adjusted finer without the motor running and there was coffee trapped between the burrs (maybe! Just guessing) just turn the knob 2 full revolutions coarser (you don't need the motor running for this) blow air, spin the motor, keep blowing air and, with the motor running, adjust finder where it was. 👍

do you have a Niche? How does it compare?


----------



## chrishydr

Funnily enough, the burrs locked while I was adjusting courser - I did make this adjustment rapidly, so I wonder if a bean slipped through. 🤨

I did try spinning the burr manually and adjusted it all the way out, but the bottom burr only came free after physically unseating the top burr.

I don't have a Niche, but have used one in the past. I'd say this is on par (if not slightly better) at the espresso end, but worse for brew.

I'm seeing around 0.1g of retention without using the bellows, which is great!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@chrishydr - there for this, very informative. If you want to join the forum exodus - it was taken over recently unfortunately, check my signature. There's another chap with the Mignon Oro there, and quite a bit of info. Your experience would be very welcome!


----------



## chrishydr

Thanks, I'll move over there!


----------



## P1Fanatic

chrishydr said:


> Funnily enough, the burrs locked while I was adjusting courser - I did make this adjustment rapidly, so I wonder if a bean slipped through. 🤨
> 
> I did try spinning the burr manually and adjusted it all the way out, but the bottom burr only came free after physically unseating the top burr.
> 
> I don't have a Niche, but have used one in the past. I'd say this is on par (if not slightly better) at the espresso end, but worse for brew.
> 
> I'm seeing around 0.1g of retention without using the bellows, which is great!


 I had the same with my XL going coarser trying to grind through some unwanted beans. Also had to take the top burr out and clear the blockage.


----------



## Kimmo

I ended up ordering one. I had a possibility to source it locally. Should arrive early January.

I got a Niche so I'll test them side by side.


----------



## Kimmo

chrishydr said:


> New to the forum, but been following this thread closely.
> 
> Received my Eureka today - here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> *Great* *uniformity* for *espresso* grind
> 
> 
> Middling to poor uniformity for courser grinds (inconsistencies starting at V60 and getting progressively worse toward the course end)
> 
> 
> Bellows are pointless - even with the hopper closed, more air comes out the side of the hopper than through the grounds chute
> 
> 
> Reasonably quiet; similar to the Baratza Forte, but a little more shrill
> 
> 
> Beautiful fit and finish, aside from the plastic bean hopper
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased with this as an espresso grinder. It's absolutely on par with the Niche, but this is *not* a brew grinder.
> 
> One other point to note - my burrs locked after running a few hundred grams of coffee through. I had to take the top cover off, remove the top burr, blow the unit out and reassemble. It's been fine since - I've put just over a kilo through to make sure that everything's now okay.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything you'd like me to test out or you want to find out, let me know!


 I'm planning to use it without the bellows if possible.


----------



## 8144

I



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I always wonder whether people actually listen to that type of music in real life or just use when making videos.&#8230;
> 
> if it was me, there would be some Black Sabbath or Ozzy on the background&#8230; Maybe Iron Maiden. Then yeah, the grinder would be really quiet! 😂😂😂😂😂


 Surely Slayer should be the music of choice!


----------



## 8144

Would anyone say that it is truly worth switching from the Specialita to either the Niche or this? I do single dose on the Spec without any mods and I haven't really noticed a big difference in terms of extraction or flavour compared to using a full hopper, although I do find I am making less grind adjustments between shots. Would a pure single doser really be much of an "upgrade"?


----------



## Kimmo

Got mine today. I ground one kilogram of beans in two hours. Now I let it rest and start dialling in for real.


----------



## Kimmo

Needs some wood work. I prefer the Niche dosing cup.


----------



## Fraussie

Been using my Mignon SD for a week or so now. Was a pain in the arse to dial in at first. Clogged the grinder a few times and had to open, clean etc. I've seasonned the burrs with rice.

While theoretically you could use the grinder for V60 and espresso. In practice, I probably wouldn't use it for V60 by fear of losing my settings for espresso. It's really built as an espresso only grinder I guess.

Most annoying think is I'm getting around 0.2-0.4g retention even when using the bellows... Wonder what's going on in there...


----------

